# Buffet Labels



## cmdiesing (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Wanted to hear about some creative ways people have labeled food items on a buffet.

I'm a Country Club chef with a service staff thats uninterested in improving buffet presentation, so I will. 

Im looking for something relatively inexpensive and something that I can print. Something easy for me to do on the fly. ...I'd like to avoid "Merinara Sauce " and  "Potatoe Moose" which were both used in the last week. Something easy for me to do on the fly. 

Does anyone have a template that they use on Word?

Thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out Avery Design Pro: http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-&-Software/Avery-DesignPro-for-PC.htm


----------



## cmdiesing (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Pete, I used Avery for my Thanksgiving buffet labels...they came out great!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i use different sized write on signage i purchased from Hubert restaurant supply... there are many design options and  materials to choose from....ceramic, stoneware and metal as well as a full color palette of markers...works great, looks great and it takes less time to write a sign then to do it on the computer and laminate.....and, if it matters, you'll be going 'greener' by using less paper, ink and plastic...

joey


----------



## valenciajay (Oct 29, 2012)

sweet. thanks!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

IF the service staff is that uncaring, it hurts you and your efforts. Replace 1 or 2 of them and it will amaze you how the rest of them will toe the line. Let it be known why the 2 were dismissed, In a country club with a constant captured clientel  service is extremely important. This is what the guest expects and this is what they should receive,


----------

